# Anita Spring Water



## rosborne24 (Dec 20, 2004)

I found an Anita Spring Water Co. one half gallon glass bottle.  Does it have a value and/or does anyone know the age?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi rosborne24 and welcome to the forum !
 Please add some pics of your bottle and I'm sure a forum member can help you with your questions.     Brian


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 21, 2004)

anita springs  of louisville ky. is still in busines to this day. if your bottle is glass it is likley to be pre 1970, which is about when plastic water bottles were introduced. lets see a pic so we can tell how old it really is.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Great Forum, everybody seems to know alot about everything


----------

